# OT: Team USA Loses at World Championships



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

The Americans just lost to Greece by six points. The best they can get is 3rd place now, same as the last Olympics. From watching this Team USA play all their games and the previous one as well, I felt that the one from the Olympics was better. All the Americans did was iso every play down the court, they kept it close off sheer talent alone. If they could develop some sort of chemistry they would be deadly. Turns out all these 'team' players did good for their country. 





Iverson would've torn the **** out of the Greeks like he did last time. Too bad he wasn't 'team' enough of a player.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Oh god. Allen Iverson not being on the team makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't think Iverson would've made a difference, it's not a one player away type thing, these international teams are better than people give them credit for. These international teams also have a history of playing together, which gives them an advantage over the US.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> These international teams also have a history of playing together, which gives them an advantage over the US.


Not entirely true. Many of the international teams have a few NBA players so they are missing their best players throughout the year. Also, the rest of the players play for different clubs too so they are all playing throughout the year. All the teams only practice together in the off season. There is no excuse for Team USA. 

The players are all star players and not used to playing with another player that can do the same thing as himself. The international star players are used to deferring to teammates even if the teammate is a worse player, they do it even when they are the best player on their club team so it's no problem to them on an all star team. 

American basketball has really been exposed these past few years and it's embarrassing with all the athleticism and training the players get that they only get third.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Not entirely true. Many of the international teams have a few NBA players so they are missing their best players throughout the year. Also, the rest of the players play for different clubs too so they are all playing throughout the year. All the teams only practice together in the off season. There is no excuse for Team USA.
> 
> The players are all star players and not used to playing with another player that can do the same thing as himself. The international star players are used to deferring to teammates even if the teammate is a worse player, they do it even when they are the best player on their club team so it's no problem to them on an all star team.
> 
> American basketball has really been exposed these past few years and it's embarrassing with all the athleticism and training the players get that they only get third.


Hear me out, they might miss one or two players, but the majority of the teams have been together for a long period of time. They play in tournaments representing their country almost every year. There is a chemistry there, that the USA won't have until they fix their system.

I'm also not making excuses, I fully admit that the international world has better basketball teams than Team USA. This US said it was going to add roleplayers to the team, but it ended up practically as a superstar team.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

And really, I'm not upset. The last time I'll ever throw my support 100% behind the USA men's basketball national team was the last Olympics. The racism that poured out against that team was embarrassing, and they're really in a damned if they do or don't situation.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> The Americans just lost to Greece by six points. The best they can get is 3rd place now, same as the last Olympics. From watching this Team USA play all their games and the previous one as well, I felt that the one from the Olympics was better. All the Americans did was iso every play down the court, they kept it close off sheer talent alone. If they could develop some sort of chemistry they would be deadly. Turns out all these 'team' players did good for their country.
> 
> 
> Iverson would've torn the **** out of the Greeks like he did last time. Too bad he wasn't 'team' enough of a player.


I hate to say this but I'm going to anyway. A small part of me wanted them (us) to lose after they snubbed Allen Iverson from this team. My cousin who is spending the Summer in Spain told me ppl over there generally didn't like our team bc they thought our players were too cocky and arrogant. I understand what they're saying after seeing the way Wade and Carmelo celebrate after beating the likes of China and Angola. 

And everyone was criticizing how the last Olympic team didn't play '*team*' basketball... you all know that was a direct knock on Iverson. They selected these players to fit what they thought their mold of team players should be and look what it got them. Ha! anything anyone say will be an excuse cause all I heard was how Wade didn't mind coming off the bench and how there are NO egos on the team... another knock on Iverson. 

Please no excuses,, just wise up,, the rest of the world has caught up. Iverson at least owns a Silver Medal, this team might not any. Now that will be the ultimate SHOCKER! :soapbox:


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

This is sad, I just read that the Greeks didn't have any NBA players on their roster and they also torched us from 3pt line. We also couldn't stop their pick-and-roll?

One of this team's strengths was suppose to be defense. WTF happened? Truly embarrassing.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Well its time for me to be the hater. Since Allen wasnt even invited to tryout i knew i was going to be rooting against them and Im glad they lost. That rat looking Coach K can now go back and stay in college. I guess they didnt have the "much better" team they thought they did ahhahahaha


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> Well its time for me to be the hater. Since Allen wasnt even invited to tryout i knew i was going to be rooting against them and Im glad they lost. That rat looking Coach K can now go back and stay in college. I guess they didnt have the "much better" team they thought they did ahhahahaha


Amen to that !!! :clap:


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> I don't think Iverson would've made a difference, it's not a one player away type thing, these international teams are better than people give them credit for. These international teams also have a history of playing together, which gives them an advantage over the US.


Oh, I was just lamenting the fact itself.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> Oh, I was just lamenting the fact itself.


Oh, I understand that.

They need to approach the whole international game differently, maybe start with getting a fulltime national team coach.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Oh, I understand that.
> 
> They need to approach the whole international game differently, maybe start with getting a fulltime national team coach.


Well, it would be good if they could put in the nba champions, but the possibility of international players on that team makes it a little rough.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Part of the blame has to go to David Stern. The individual player has been marketed so much that the team concept has almost been lost completely.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Part of the blame has to go to David Stern. The individual player has been marketed so much that the team concept has almost been lost completely.


I don't buy that. No matter how team oriented the players are, it's hard to gain any chemistry after playing together for such a short period of time while getting acclimated to new rules.

Team basketball is definitely in an upward swing in the NBA, both teams in the Finals had great team concepts (the Heat showed great unselfishness as many players sacrificed their own games for the betterment of the team).


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I think Team USA is alot like what we (76ers) were last year. I remember, around this time (especially myself) we were predicting 46-50 wins and a return to the ECF. As we all dissapointingly can recall, we were a lottery team. (Granted, is drafting Rodney Carney the only thing we've done?). Allen Iverson would've meant alot more signifcantly to this basketball team. Because he attacks the bucket. Is this TEAM USA team better then the 03-04 version? I gotta say I don't think so. Partly in-because, of the fact that the LB USA team paid attention to detail defensively (As Maurice Cheeks would put it). Coach K leaned on his players, and showed just how badly College Coaches, coach. If you wanna hire someone, hire North Carolina's Dean Smith. (You know the guy who coached Raymond Felton and that national title tar heels' team). Or Memphis's John Calipari.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Dean Smith retired when Raymond Felton was still in middle school.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

I think Dwayne Wade blaming the defeat (in a very snide way) on coach K was appalling

Him and the rest of the overpaid stars need to respect the opponents more and actually play some defense

Im glad the usa lost,they did`nt put in enough effort too win ...plain and simple

And iverson would have made a huge difference no matter what anyone says


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Oh, I understand that.
> 
> They need to approach the whole international game differently, maybe start with getting a fulltime national team coach.


 Or changing that ugly @ss ball. :biggrin:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

SirCharles34 said:


> Or changing that ugly @ss ball. :biggrin:


Sadly, the NBA ball is going to be looking ugly from now on as well.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Sadly, the NBA ball is going to be looking ugly from now on as well.



What are they changing the nba ball too? (asking cause I havent heard this)


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)




----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

SirCharles34 said:


> I hate to say this but I'm going to anyway. A small part of me wanted them (us) to lose after they snubbed Allen Iverson from this team. My cousin who is spending the Summer in Spain told me ppl over there generally didn't like our team bc they thought our players were too cocky and arrogant. I understand what they're saying after seeing the way Wade and Carmelo celebrate after beating the likes of China and Angola.
> 
> And everyone was criticizing how the last Olympic team didn't play '*team*' basketball... you all know that was a direct knock on Iverson. They selected these players to fit what they thought their mold of team players should be and look what it got them. Ha! anything anyone say will be an excuse cause all I heard was how Wade didn't mind coming off the bench and how there are NO egos on the team... another knock on Iverson.
> 
> Please no excuses,, just wise up,, the rest of the world has caught up. Iverson at least owns a Silver Medal, this team might not any. Now that will be the ultimate SHOCKER! :soapbox:


 Bronze actualy


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

www.starbury.com said:


> I think Dwayne Wade blaming the defeat (in a very snide way) on coach K was appalling
> 
> Him and the rest of the overpaid stars need to respect the opponents more and actually play some defense
> 
> ...


Is there a link to him criticizing coach k? I haven't seen it. 
Because if the tables were turned and AI had said something about the coach, it would be plastered all over ESPN.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Bronze actualy


Thanks, that's what I meant.


----------

